

Ask HN: Max number of GitHub repos you can fork? - shaohua

I need to fork thousands of Github repos to my personal Github account, is there a max number of repos you can fork in Github?
======
mousetree
I have no idea - but I'm curious to find out why you need to fork thousands of
repos?

